# MaraX group head air bubbles



## Snags (Dec 14, 2020)

Hi there, my 1 month old MaraX has started behaving funny when I pull up the lever. It appears that air is mixing with the water coming though the shower screen creating a strange sound. This sound is like air in the system. I can pull the levellr a few times and it will go away but the initial pull is having this issue every time over the past 2/3 days.

I clean the shower screen with a brush after every shot so it's not dirty.

Any ideas?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

What water do you use in your machine and is it hard water?


----------



## Snags (Dec 14, 2020)

Thanks so much for responding Dave... I love your videos! I use britta filtered water to fill the tank and the water softener that came with the machine is correctly installed I believe.

I don't not come from an area that is considered a hard water area.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Upload an unlisted video to youtube with sound and don't put a portafilter in the group, video the group and lift the lever, lets see what's goijng on. Link to the video here.


----------



## Snags (Dec 14, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> Upload an unlisted video to youtube with sound and don't put a portafilter in the group, video the group and lift the lever, lets see what's goijng on. Link to the video here.


 No probs, thanks.


----------



## Snags (Dec 14, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> Upload an unlisted video to youtube with sound and don't put a portafilter in the group, video the group and lift the lever, lets see what's goijng on. Link to the video here.


 




Doesn't seem too bad in this but it is still definitely a bit off from usual.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Clearly the water is boiling off from the group head and your steam pressure is 1.5 bar, which it shouldn't be if it's been on 40 or 45 minutes and you have not touched it within the last 10 minutes by drawing water or steam. Assuming you have not touched it you may well have your machine in HX mode and not brew temperature priority (BTP) mode

What position is the little switch in on the right side visible when you pull the drip tray back and what position is the 3 position switch just behind the drip tray? Watch the video in this link.

https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2020/03/10/lelit-marax-review-in-progress/#temperature


----------



## Snags (Dec 14, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> Clearly the water is boiling off from the group head and your steam pressure is 1.5 bar, which it shouldn't be if it's been on 40 or 45 minutes and you have not touched it within the last 10 minutes by drawing water or steam. Assuming you have not touched it you may well have your machine in HX mode and not brew temperature priority (BTP) mode
> 
> What position is the little switch in on the right side visible when you pull the drip tray back and what position is the 3 position switch just behind the drip tray? Watch the video in this link.
> 
> https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2020/03/10/lelit-marax-review-in-progress/#temperature


 Dave I'm a numb nuts! I never have the machine on H/Ex mode ever..... Except for the other evening when I made a few hot chocolates 🤦 I totally forgot. I really really appreciate your time and sorry for wasting it.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Snags said:


> Dave I'm a numb nuts! I never have the machine on H/Ex mode ever..... Except for the other evening when I made a few hot chocolates 🤦 I totally forgot. I really really appreciate your time and sorry for wasting it.


 It's never wasted....we solved the problem and that's what matters.

At least you know HX mode works perfectly....I've never needed to use it, I just crack the steam wand or blip the lever on coffee mode.


----------

